# REAR CAMBER ISSUES (bad)



## dan7225 (Feb 23, 2004)

well, i started noticing some really uneven wear on the rear tires several months ago (nitto nt450's). from the middle of the tire to the far inside (towards the directions of the shocks) is wearing faster than the outside.

i noticed the rear wheels were leaning in while the car was on the rack at my buddy's shop. we were putting in a clutch and i mentioned that my rear tires were wearing out on the insides and he took a quick look down the side of my car and said, "Damn, your wheels are leaning in like a m.f.

yea, i got some seriously negative camber in the rear :loser: 

do you think it could be a bent beam? cause there really isn't anything back there that is adjustable. i've never heard of anybody else that has had a problem with the rear beam bending on its own.

i do jack the rear up a lot with a floor jack whenever i have to work on it. and i always put the jack closer to the wheel i'm working on (never in the center of the axle). maybe i've caused my own problems by just jacking up one rear tire at a time. i would have never thought that that would bend the rear beam but i could be wrong too.

thanks for any suggestions,
dan


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

This is a late model B or N series, right? Check your rear bearings for play. Sometimes they'll wear out and screw up your camber.


----------



## dan7225 (Feb 23, 2004)

ReVerm said:


> This is a late model B or N series, right? Check your rear bearings for play. Sometimes they'll wear out and screw up your camber.



ooops, i forgot. its a 98 sentra se.

yea, bearings was my first thought. we pulled back-and-forth and up-and-down on the wheels. the bearings seem to be fine, but i guess they could still be messed up. there's no noise yet though.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

the beam shouldn't bend that easily. I've jacked up dozens of Maximas in the middle of the beam and never had problems.

I suggest you take it to a good alignment shop and have them take a look at it and see what's messed up.


----------

